# Dismissive comments from the so called advanced members



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I have noticed recently that some so called advanced members are being dismissive or trying to be funny when answering basic questions from newbies to either the forum or to working out.....

just to point out you all was new to the game at one point, so do not try to be funny when someone is taking the time to ask a question to improve themselves..

so either answer the OP's question with information that can benefit them or move on....

so put in another way STOP BEING A DICK!!!!!!!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Literally couldn't agree more. It seems there's a lot of actual good questions being asked and its like a game who can write the most retarded non informative comment first rather than help!


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> I have noticed recently that some so called advanced members are being dismissive or trying to be funny when answering basic questions from newbies to either the forum or to working out.....
> 
> just to point out you all was new to the game at one point, so do not try to be funny when someone is taking the time to ask a question to improve themselves..
> 
> ...


I joined a forum a few years ago but only lasted a few weeks for this reason. I through my toys out of the pram n sed id neva go on forums agen. So far so gud on ukm tho. Ive seen some daft replies but not been on the receiving end of them.

Nice one


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I have noticed recently that some so called advanced members are being dismissive or trying to be funny when answering *basic questions from newbies* to either the forum or to working out.....
> 
> just to point out you all was new to the game at one point, so do not try to be funny when someone is taking the time to ask a question to improve themselves..
> 
> ...


Some people just ask for it indirectly... either with how they type a sentence or with the utmost basicness of the question. Hard to distinguish between who's *trolling* and who's got a genuine query hence why sometimes some of us reply with a silly/completely off the mark comment. Just putting my point across but can totally see where your coming from.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't say i've noticed to be honest, infact i thought the forum had started to pick up again since the last mass exodus.

Any examples?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Can't say i've noticed to be honest, infact i thought the forum had started to pick up again since the last mass exodus.
> 
> Any examples?


X2 hadn't noticed other than the odd occasion, since ive joined on here people have been nothing but friendly and helpful to any question ive had, no matter how stupid a question its been lol.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> X2 hadn't noticed other than the odd occasion, since ive joined on here people have been nothing but friendly and helpful to any question ive had, no matter how stupid a question its been lol.


there have been a couple of ridiculous questions in the losing weight section recently, resulting in a lot of flaming


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

or if were talking about the estimate the BF% of a woman in a coat on a dodgily taken photo thread, then come one you've got to admit that was fair game.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> there have been a couple of ridiculous questions in the losing weight section recently, resulting in a lot of flaming


How ridiculous are we talking? could it not be a case of what someone thinks is a stupid question someone else genuinely doesn't have a clue about? or have these been really really really ridiculous?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

AlexB18 said:


> How ridiculous are we talking? could it not be a case of what someone thinks is a stupid question someone else genuinely doesn't have a clue about? or have these been really really really ridiculous?


well 4 or 5 threads asking about DNP, then taking high doses of aspirin to get the same effect, then scrapping both ideas completely and taking about bariatric surgery at 25% bf


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

i guess it depends on how stupid the question is , i'd expect people to at least do some basic research /make an effort on what they are asking.

i also have trouble trying to work out if someone is actually being serious with some of the questions they ask or if they are just trolling - some of them invite sarcastic answers.

im sure the mods have the same problem when thinking about deleting a post.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> well 4 or 5 threads asking about DNP, then taking high doses of aspirin to get the same effect, then scrapping both ideas completely and taking about bariatric surgery at 25% bf


Ahhhhh fair doos though in fairness the majority of what you just said I haven't got a chuffing clue about either :lol:


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Probably quite guilty of this, however my advice on women and relationships and general life talks more than make up for me being a bit of a Dick.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> well 4 or 5 threads asking about DNP, then taking high doses of aspirin to get the same effect, then scrapping both ideas completely and taking about bariatric surgery at 25% bf


imo these are either troll posts or the person is an idiot and the thread should be deleted before he harms himself.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

aqualung said:


> imo these are either troll posts or the person is an idiot and the thread should be deleted before he harms himself.


I can only assume that its them that has brought this thread on. They are ridiculous and he gets flamed, but he also doesn't listen to any advice and asking completely retarded questions. honestly don't even think he is a troll


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

KRSOne said:



> I can only assume that its them that has brought this thread on. They are ridiculous and he gets flamed, but he also doesn't listen to any advice and asking completely retarded questions. honestly don't even think he is a troll


in which case the thread should be removed before someone tells him large doses of paracetamol will make you lose weight fast and he acts on it - who would be liable then?

the person who suggested it or the mod for not acting and deleting it?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I think some of the questions deserve to be flamed. I'll answer genuine questions with genuine answers.

Would be quite a boring forum if we weren't allowed to be funny with some of the threads.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

aqualung said:


> in which case the thread should be removed before someone tells him large doses of paracetamol will make you lose weight fast and he acts on it - who would be liable then?
> 
> the person who suggested it or the mod for not acting and deleting it?


he does periodically get told not to do anything though mate, so irrespective of threads getting deleted he seems determined to fukc himself up


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

aqualung said:


> imo these are either troll posts or the person is an idiot and the thread should be deleted before he harms himself.





KRSOne said:


> I can only assume that its them that has brought this thread on. They are ridiculous and he gets flamed, but he also doesn't listen to any advice and asking completely retarded questions. honestly don't even think he is a troll


Yeah I'm not quite sure if he's a troll or not. At first, he came across as someone who wanted to find out as much about DNP as he could. Had many discussions with him in different threads, and a few PM's. But then, it was quiet for a few weeks, and his threads started becoming more and more unusual, like yesterday for example with the body fat pictures, and today with the Gastric Bypass.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> How ridiculous are we talking? could it not be a case of what someone thinks is a stupid question someone else genuinely doesn't have a clue about? or have these been really really really ridiculous?


I've seen a few from newly registered members posting things like "I'm struggling at losing fat and weight please critique my diet and tell me what I need to change! *posts diet - 9am - Cocoa pops with chocolate milk, lunch McDonalds family bucket meal, dinner fish and chips*" to which some may have replied with things like "GTFO troll" or "Are you fcuking serious?! Sort your life out fatty!"

Please note the above is just an example of a similar post.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Echo said:


> Yeah I'm not quite sure if he's a troll or not. At first, he came across as someone who wanted to find out as much about DNP as he could. Had many discussions with him in different threads, and a few PM's. But then, it was quiet for a few weeks, and his threads started becoming more and more unusual, like yesterday for example with the body fat pictures, and today with the Gastric Bypass.


after 100 odd posts, he would be going well out of his way to be a troll if he was one. I think he is just deluded


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> I've seen a few from newly registered members posting things like "I'm struggling at losing fat and weight please critique my diet and tell me what I need to change! *posts diet - 9am - Cocoa pops with chocolate milk, lunch McDonalds family bucket meal, dinner fish and chips*" to which some may have replied with things like "GTFO troll" or "Are you fcuking serious?! Sort your life out fatty!"
> 
> Please note the above is just an example of a similar post.


Yeah, I can remember seeing that exact thread actually lol


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quintillius said:


> I've seen a few from newly registered members posting things like "I'm struggling at losing fat and weight please critique my diet and tell me what I need to change! *posts diet - 9am - Cocoa pops with chocolate milk, lunch McDonalds family bucket meal, dinner fish and chips*" to which some may have replied with things like "GTFO troll" or "Are you fcuking serious?! Sort your life out fatty!"
> 
> Please note the above is just an example of a similar post.


Could have just been following IIFYM :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

There has definitely been a large influx of morons on here lately though, some obvious trolls, some not so obvious, which a lot of the regular posters may recognise from posting style etc and be dismissive of.

Not making excuses, just the way i see it.


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Echo said:


> Yeah I'm not quite sure if he's a troll or not. At first, he came across as someone who wanted to find out as much about DNP as he could. Had many discussions with him in different threads, and a few PM's. But then, it was quiet for a few weeks, and his threads started becoming more and more unusual, like yesterday for example with the body fat pictures, and today with the Gastric Bypass.


Can someone please tell me what my body fat % is - *posts a pic wearing a jacket, baggy joggers, wooly hat, gloves and ski goggles* = What kind of response are you expecting!?!?! :cursing:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> after 100 odd posts, he would be going well out of his way to be a troll if he was one. I think he is just deluded


this is the problem - sorting the troll from someone who is either mentally ill or genuinely mentally challenged - who is responsible if he damages himself.

..... theres also the credibility of having a forums full of posts like this , yes it creates traffic - but also pushes other more serious people away.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

That guy that came on sayin he "merked my wasteman dad sparkO" had it coming 

I think if you've nothing nice to say don't say anything at all.


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

Bloody hell!! Didnt know any of this went on!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorting out a Troll is the MOD's job so you need not worry about that, just report the posts and we will react if need be.

my point being if you feel it is a stupid or basic question then do not answer just move on, many are trying to be funny to play up to other members as being cool.....just do not answer as the OP just might be asking for them a genuine question.

this is not a huge issue but something i have seen of late and the ones i have seen have been genuine basic yes but genuine questions, i see some of the replies concerning diet etc and think that the member making those 'funny replies; should maybe concentrate on themselves in the gym and kitchen before being dismissive or funny to others.......


----------

